# Miscarriage help



## AmyinTheHam (Nov 2, 2011)

I was put on levothyroxine 75mcg the first of November. I had been trying to concieve for almost one year. My endo indicated my hypo state was likely the cause that I had not yet conceived. To my surprise I tested positive on 11/17 I thought wow that worked fast. Then not even a week later I was at my OB office confirming my miscarriage.

I am now reading and getting all kinds of mixed messages.... One being that I should switch to a different drug like Armour.

Does anyone have any information on this subject? I want to try again but obviously don't want to miscarry again. It was quite emotional since my first pregnancy back in 2004 was easy and without issues. I knew the risk was there since my thyroid was out of whack, but had hoped the meds would help prevent it.

I guess it could have been due to the short time I had been on the meds? honestly I have no idea, I just hope someone can offer me some ideas. I go back in Jan for testing with the Endo but I might see if I can move that up sooner....


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. The only bit of info I have is that when I was undiagnosed for many years, we had many miscarriages. For some reason, a thyroid imbalance is very unkind to pregnancies. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmyinTheHam said:


> I was put on levothyroxine 75mcg the first of November. I had been trying to concieve for almost one year. My endo indicated my hypo state was likely the cause that I had not yet conceived. To my surprise I tested positive on 11/17 I thought wow that worked fast. Then not even a week later I was at my OB office confirming my miscarriage.
> 
> I am now reading and getting all kinds of mixed messages.... One being that I should switch to a different drug like Armour.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your's and your husband's loss.

Perhaps this will help for future management?

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter14/14-frame.htm


----------

